# Will ND work for me as a dairy goat?



## Isthelifeforme (Dec 29, 2012)

Currently have pygmies.  Last year I milked 2 larger pygmies and it was entirely too much work.  Teats are too small and I had to use 3 fingers only.  My children weren't able to do it.  Took 30 minutes to get 1 cup.

Would like to get a single milk goat that is easy to milk.  Don't care too much about the quantity, quality, etc.  Do need a nice temperament.  A smaller goat would be preferred as we originally went with pygmies to prevent my children from being pushed around as they care for them (oldest is 10).  Already have a pygmy buck that I am very happy with (easy going, never aggressive, etc).

Most important thing is ease of milking.

Opinions?


----------



## Lamancha Acres Dairy Goat (Dec 30, 2012)

Nigerians will work, they can produce Quite a bit of milk acually. You will just have to find a good breeder that have does with manigable teats


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 30, 2012)

Mini Manchas might work well for you also. Doe-Lamancha/ Buck-Nigerian  Small enough yet with usually a decent size udder/teats


----------



## Isthelifeforme (Dec 30, 2012)

Lamancha Acres Dairy Goat said:
			
		

> Nigerians will work, they can produce Quite a bit of milk acually. You will just have to find a good breeder that have does with manigable teats


I found one about 3 hours away and have contacted them.  Thanks!


----------



## Catahoula (Dec 30, 2012)

Make sure you try milking the doe you are buying to compare. ND is still a smaller goat and you may find the teats not as big as you would like. LaMancha has really gentle personality. Oberhasli is the smaller of the standard breed.... You should visit some standard breeds.... Yes they are bigger but they are not necessary 'not gentle' enough for small children.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 30, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> Make sure you try milking the doe you are buying to compare. ND is still a smaller goat and you may find the teats not as big as you would like. LaMancha has really gentle personality. Oberhasli is the smaller of the standard breed.... You should visit some standard breeds.... Yes they are bigger but they are not necessary 'not gentle' enough for small children.


True ND is still a smaller breed.  If teat size is an issue, and you want a smaller animal, one of the "mini" crosses might be good, mini lamanch, nubian.

Have you ever seen an Udderly EZ?  It's a hand milker.  We have one and it works pretty good for our ND's although I know some other people who do not like them.  It get's most of the milk and works with the smaller teats, but we usually have to hand milk to get the last milk.


----------



## Isthelifeforme (Dec 30, 2012)

I've contacted a ND/Lamancha farm about 1.5 hour from me and they are recommending a Lamancha.  They have one ready to go now that is already bred.  Will have to do a bit more research but that will probably work.

As far as trying to milk the goat first that would be ideal.  Maybe they would allow me to milk a similar goat at the farm.

I had considered many means of mechanical milking but the Udderly EZ is new to me.  Any problems with the fact that it doesn't appear to pulse?

Thanks for all of the responses!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 30, 2012)

Isthelifeforme said:
			
		

> I've contacted a ND/Lamancha farm about 1.5 hour from me and they are recommending a Lamancha.  They have one ready to go now that is already bred.  Will have to do a bit more research but that will probably work.
> 
> As far as trying to milk the goat first that would be ideal.  Maybe they would allow me to milk a similar goat at the farm.
> 
> ...


The fact that it doesn't pulse is what I meant by you have to strip out the last milk.  It will not quite get it all.  But, for us it saves a lot of time.  We are usually milking 4 or 5 at a time.

It doesn't cause any issues as far as their teats

It cost about $125 dollars and we've had to order some replace parts since, but they were cheap.

The guy who invented it designed it for getting colostrum from expensive horses, but he then added different fittings for different animals.


----------



## Tiss (Dec 30, 2012)

I have 8 year old twins, 2 lamanchas and a minimancha. The mini gives as much milk as the big girls, but I find the full sized girls are much easier to milk. The big does don't push the kids around at all. In fact, I can't keep my 3 year old neice out of the pasture and they are as gentle as can be with her.


----------

